
Librato merging with Traceview into new Solarwinds offer AppOptics - tmcz26
As a Librato customer I just got this email:<p>&gt; My name is [name] and I&#x27;m a Customer Success Engineer at Solarwinds on the Librato team. You may or may not have heard, but Librato and Traceview have combined into one service named AppOptics. Our new offering combines the best of APM, Infrastructure Monitoring, and Custom metrics into one product.<p>&gt; We will continue to support Librato going forward, but we are highly motivated to move your account over to AppOptics. Why? Features like tracing, tag based measurements, and a variety of new collectors have been added. Also, all future development effort will be focused on AppOptics.
======
josephruscio
Librato founder and current Solarwinds employee here. Happy to answer any
questions. Important to note that AppOptics is effectively a proper superset
of Librato, internally it's powered by the same infrastructure and is API-
compatible with Librato's newer "multidimensional" (i.e. tagging) data model
that we launched just over a year ago. The "superset" is a huge swath of new
capabilities per the email above.

